# Red Feather Cheese



## prepperware (Jul 28, 2012)

I just wanted to write about my impression of the Red Feather canned cheddar cheese.

After you get your basic staples in place that will keep you from "starving" you will want to supplement these with the "spices" of life... not just literally spices to give foods that extra flavor... but there are "creature comforts" that will make just "surviving" more like living again. 

I can not compare this cheese with freeze dried. But I've had different powdered cheese foods... Kraft Mac & Cheese and other dishes from Au Gratin potatoes ( dried) etc... It tastes good, but there is no substitute for fresh cheese. The Red Feather Cheddar is somewhere between powdered and fresh... closer to fresh for sure. 

Ingredients: Cheese (Pasteurized Milk, Salt, Culture, Enzyme), Water, Sodium Citrate, Butter, Salt, Sodium Polyphosphate, Potassium Polyphosphate, Sodium Phosphate, Citric Acid, Nisin to retard spoilage.

The Red Feather cheese is a cross between regular Cheddar and Velveeta. It is good..but cannot be compared to a fresh 3 year old sharp cheddar.. So if you are expecting that flavor, you will be disappointed. Honestly, I've had some "young" cheddar that were very very mild and not that flavorful. I actually would prefer the Red Feather to these. It is that good, but again.. not a "nice fresh cheddar". But if you want a nice addition to your meals... I think, in a situation where fresh cheeses are not available, this would be a very welcome treat. 

I ate most of a can plain... It has the "processed" consistency of Velveeta so is not the texture of "real" cheese. That said, it is creamy, and smooth and has a nice flavor. Let me clarify.. not like cream cheese smooth/creamy, but it melts in your mouth and does give you the "yummmmm" effect that only cheese can do. If you read the ingredients you will see there is also butter used in it. I think this and a slight tartness from the citric acid, give it a unique but not unpalatable flavor. That cheddar goodness is still in there. 

I found that after being in the fridge for a day, it had better flavor. I think the flavors start to live again and tasted more cheddar like. I refrigerated it but it may even be better left refrigerated. 

I also bought the Red Feather butter, but have not used it since it is, by all reports good ole' butter!

If you look around you can find both for about $4 / can if you get a case. It has a storage life of many years... The factory says 2 but others report much much longer. 

I think it is important, in the long run, to have the ability to eat more than just rice and beans in emergencies... a little cheese or butter would go a long way to make many "staples" a very satisfying meal. 

I'm curious what others have done with both of these foods...


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

prepperware said:


> I just wanted to write about my impression of the Red Feather canned cheddar cheese.
> 
> After you get your basic staples in place that will keep you from "starving" you will want to supplement these with the "spices" of life... not just literally spices to give foods that extra flavor... but there are "creature comforts" that will make just "surviving" more like living again.
> 
> ...


I bought a case about four years ago and took a couple cans with me this past weekend camping. Still mighty fine tasting. We just ate it straight out of the can spread on some crackers while we enjoyed some adult beverages around the campfire. Factory might say two years, but I know for a fact, it'll last for four at least. Still have several cans left so we'll have to see how they hold out......


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Is this stuff available in stores or?....


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Magus said:


> Is this stuff available in stores or?....


Magus, I haven't seen it in AL or TN, but could be I'm not looking in the right places. I've seen it online at the usual emergency food sites. I'd be interested in knowing if anyone's local retailers carry it.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

Magus said:


> Is this stuff available in stores or?....


I bought mine on-line. I forget which of the on-line retailers I got it from, but I've seen it on several of them. I've also seen it sold in individual cans at Sportsman Warehouse. Don't know if you have that chain near you or not. It's sorta like a Bass Pro Shops or Cabelas. Good hunting.........


----------



## prepperware (Jul 28, 2012)

I bought mine recently on ebay... Your best price will be if you buy a case... look for "free shipping" too. I saved about $60 over what some places wanted ( per can price vs case price)... There were some other websites that had good case prices too (and free shipping if I remember correctly)... From what I've read some of the ethnic/foreign grocery marts have these products... I have not see this personally.. Hope this helps


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review, prepperware...I have both Red Feather butter & cheese in storage but have never tried either! :sssh:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm in GA, despite what my IP says.


----------



## professor (Nov 19, 2012)

Has anyone tried the butter - they have the cheese on sale at EE.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

I've wanted to buy the Red Feather stuff, but these are my prep cheeses so far:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Gluten apocalypse.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I have the butter.. it is like ghee... a kind of rendered butter. It is fine. It has an odd flavor and smell but it works great.


----------

